# Left-over Diamond Points



## Werner (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope this isn't a duplicate.  I seem to have lost the first version of this note.

We have rolled over all the Diamond points we are allowed to this year and still have a few hundred left.  You can't do much with a few hundred points.  Most of the buyback techniques in the Diamond system require action at the beginning of the year with then-year points.  I can't find anything cheap enough in II's less than 60 day list to reserve.  Does anyone have any ideas on what to do with the lose change?


----------



## mgandrews (Apr 15, 2008)

*Leftover DRI points*

Hi,
Well, the minimum rental from DRI is 2 days.
Try booking a mid-week 2 day stay during the 59day interval (cheaper rates if booked within 59 days of check in) thru the DRI website.
For example, you can stay at a 1BR in Cypress Point, Orlando, for 200 pt from Wed-Fri. in April.  Try also the Virginia resorts, they are usually very reasonable.
Or you can figure that 100 pts is only about $10 in terms of your maintenance fees and just let it go.
Good luck.  Marilyn


----------



## JoeMid (Apr 15, 2008)

Werner said:


> I hope this isn't a duplicate.  I seem to have lost the first version of this note.
> 
> We have rolled over all the Diamond points we are allowed to this year and still have a few hundred left.  You can't do much with a few hundred points.  Most of the buyback techniques in the Diamond system require action at the beginning of the year with then-year points.  I can't find anything cheap enough in II's less than 60 day list to reserve.  Does anyone have any ideas on what to do with the lo*o*se change?


There are a couple/few things you can do.

If you want to travel this year you can book whatever you want through DRI or II.  If it costs more than you have then you 'borrow' the balance from next year.

If you want to travel next year 2009, you can book anything in II using this years points up until October 31st 2008, if you don't have enough you can again 'borrow.'

When you borrow, you must pay maintenance fees on what you borrow.

For more info and ideas, and better answers you might visit here.


----------



## Werner (Apr 15, 2008)

I hadn't thought about a weekend getaway.  Of course spending $400 in airline tickets to save $10 worth of points doesn't sound too good, but someplace local for a couple of days might be worth a try.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Werner (Apr 15, 2008)

JoeMid, We have used II as a bank-of-last-resort in prior years but we had enough points to reserve a week.  I don't want to use next year's points since they are spoken for in our planning.  We had points left over this year because we couldn't get a trade for part of one of our planned trips and had to pay cash for hotel rooms.  I will try Marilyn's 2 or 3 day idea.  Thanks


----------

